# Couple of fresh ones



## barry richardson (Feb 12, 2013)

I finished up a couple of pieces Ive been working on today. The fisrt is Mulberry (from a crown section) that was given to me by Sbwertz. Filled some of the cracks with black epoxy. The finial is DIW. The other is Milo that a friend brought back from Hawaii for me in her suitcase. Man I would like to get my hands on some more of that stuff, turned like butter, smelled like flowers. Went with an asian design on it per my friends' direction. Ebony trim. Both are about a foot tall. Enjoy...
[attachment=18250]
[attachment=18251]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

those are frickin awsome barry  by the way those boards i saved for you are just about dry ill get a hold of you duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 12, 2013)

Very nice Barry.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 12, 2013)

Barry - As always top shelf work! I like the departure from the norm on the finials. I have one piece of Milo in the shop that I haven't turned yet. It may have just moved ahead in line 
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

I really love the Milo one.


----------



## BarbS (Feb 12, 2013)

Two fine pieces. Love the high edge on the second one, coved a bit to the lid. Nice.


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 12, 2013)

Lovin' it!


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 13, 2013)

Barry ... Awsome ... really awesome. Seeing pieces like these make me want to blow off work and get myself back into my shop to turn, turn, TURN!
Dan


----------

